# 360 Virtual Tour of the Thistlegorm



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

The Thistlegorm is as famous as the Pyramids for the scuba diving tourists. 
360° Tourist: Thistlegorm Virtual Tour

The ship was on it's way to the 8th Army in North Africa during the Second World War with all the supplies of locomotives, tanks, BSA and Norton motorbikes, trucks, rifles, shells, wellington boots, etc. etc. It was bombed from the air and sits upright on the seabed at around 30 meters and 17 meters to the deck. I have dived it many times. My father was an officer in the British 8th Army.


----------



## windsong (Sep 1, 2013)

Nice video,didnt know about the history of this.My father aswell was in the U.S. Navy during WW2...on the USS WASP a aircraft carrier.


----------

